
Ted Chiang Explains the Disaster Novel We All Suddenly Live In - toomuchtodo
https://electricliterature.com/ted-chiang-explains-the-disaster-novel-we-all-suddenly-live-in/
======
raleighm
I agree the current situation wouldn't make very compelling fiction.

> A pandemic story like that would be similar to what’s known as an “idiot
> plot,” a plot that would be resolved very quickly if your protagonist
> weren’t an idiot. What we’re living through is only partly a disaster novel;
> it’s also—and perhaps mostly—a grotesque political satire.

